# What shall I tell this suicidal guy?



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Somebody just posted this at the Able2Know forum and I don't know what advice to give him-

_"Hello. I would like information on euthanasia. I would like to know how to go about requesting to be put to permanent sleep or be assisted with the medication. Please help. 
I do suffer from depression. What is the cost and how effective is it? This not a 6mnth prob or 1 year prob for all d losers who think they opinions on how precious life is matters. 
I am tired of feeling d way i do for so long. Went on medication n seeing a doctor. I jus want things to be peacefull and the way it can be like that for me is by this. I would like to die with some dignity versus taking a gun to the head or suffering from feeling sick or vommiting with poison. 
I am thinkn about those i leave behind and how they would find me thats why looking at euthanasia as it does allow a death with dignity. Dont want any1 to say dont do this n there other ways. 
I had my passions. Speed and driving fast as well as sound n sound installations n fiddling. Playing pool and drifting etc. 
I lost all my passion for those things. Lost motivation for doin those things n vice versa those things do not motivate me anymre. 
They used to be the only things that keep me goin and ive now lost all go for them. Please could sme1 give me infor on how to be euthanized. Or assisted with the medication for my death"_

Link to A2K- euthanasia


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

been the internet I normally avoid the topic... 

but to this one, there is no "back yard" way that will have 100% success, and of your the 1% that survive it...


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Unless you are some form of trained social worker specializing in depression/suicide, or you know this person personally, ignore it.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Help him do it right, he is no good to society like he is and he may take someone worth while if he gets desperate, or just let him move in with you and you can watch him 24/7 and be a good guy and support a loser!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Why would you bother responding to this?
Why does it bother you?
It should be his right to decide when his life is over.
That should be the one thing we control about ourselves above all else.

If he has the money, there are some countries in Europe that allow euthanasia.
As far as I know, it isn't legal anywhere in the US.

There isn't a very clean way to end one's own life without medical assistance.
Doctors that would help with this can't advertise it, so finding one would be difficult.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Heroin and a hose running from the exhaust to the car window? Just trying to help.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I feel sorry for this person that he has gotten to this point in his life. But as most have said, it is his choice. I have a friend with cancer that will end his life eventually. The chemo makes him so sick he wants to stop and enjoy what time he has left with out feeling like $hit all day, everyday. It make me cry to hear him say this, but I can understand. I don't think I would want to live, (scratch that), exist like that. 
I also agree with leaving it be. It's bad enough to deal with a friend that you have a long term vested interest in, and if your not a trained as Cassie said, you could do more harm than good. Say a prayer for him.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You know no matter what kind of a person you are, Sometimes you just get sick and tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I should imagine an overdose of ordinary sleeping pills would finish us off easily enough?

_"And by a sleep to say we end the heartache and the thousand natural shocks that flesh is heir to.."- Hamlet_


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Lucky Jim said:


> I should imagine an overdose of ordinary sleeping pills would finish us off easily enough?
> 
> _"And by a sleep to say we end the heartache and the thousand natural shocks that flesh is heir to.."- Hamlet_


The body can still react violently to such a poisoning. It might not be as pleasant as they'd like.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Honestly and I know it sounds terrible but unless it is a good friend I would tell them nothing and let natural selection do the rest.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have seen several folks die from an overdose of opiates. They die from respiratory distress. The same "technique" has been used since the United States can't get the drugs for lethal injection. I think Phenobarbitol is what they won't sell us. It is a slow death and it looks as though they are uncomfortable. I would always encourage people in this position to seek professional help. Give him the number to a suicide crisis line. He sounds like a bum but I feel we always have a moral obligation to our fellow man.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Unless you know what you are doing it's best to forward something like that to a crisis center where trained professionals can deal with it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

This person is suffering from clinical depression - that is my 30 second diagnosis.

Deep depression removes all the drive to do anything and nothing feels enjoyable. There is technology that can make the person "normal" again but - and this is important - they can do the same thing by getting involved in life again. Drugs will allow you to not care about your depression but it doesn't get rid of it. You need to be proactive and get out and find something that you enjoy doing. Small things at first like writing or drawing or going for walks purposely looking for things that raise wonder or excitement. A lively discussion that raises awareness or being around family that you love.

It sounds like a call for help - and there is no help on the internet - it takes one on one counseling and a lot of work on both sides of the "couch". Don't get involved. If you know the person then tell the police that he/she is threatening suicide and actively seeking help for suicide. Let them handle it.

Note: I am not a licensed psychologist - I am a professional counselor in matters of faith - that covers some forms of depression and I often refer people to professionals for the help they need. Most people are in no way prepared to cope with the outcome of attempting to help a lost individual. Leave it to the professionals and keep yourself healthy and alive.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The 'Dignitas' clinic in Switzerland is where Europeans go if they want help to kill themselves with dignity if they're terminally ill because euthanasia is not illegal in Switz.
There was a TV docu about it last year, the old guy and his family and friends sat in comfy chairs in a room at the clinic and the doc gave him a glass of something to drink, and within a minute or two he fell peacefully asleep and his heart stopped beating, a real neat job.
Dunno what was in the drink but it proves there's stuff around that can make dying dead easy and peaceful.
Way to go..


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a friend who is a paranoid schizophrenic, he's ask me my advice about something, I'd give him my personal opinion...then he'd go off and do the exact opposite!!!! don't get involved, if he wants to top himself then one less problem person after TSHTF.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

The best advise I could give is to say there is hope in the darkest places. I cannot give you happiness but I can guide you there. if you are willing to listen then I am willing to offer you this small token..what else you do you have to lose?

Edit: Sometimes you must run far and get lost to be found. One of the best stories is "Into the Wild" that I have seen.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I cannot tell you the number of idiots who ask my help or advise then do the opposite then come back and ask for help fixing their increased problem. My brother in law is constantly asking for my advise or help. When I give it to him, he either implements it wrong or does the opposite. Then he complains that things didn't go right or makes excuses. Mrs Slippy finally went off on the dumb bastard and her sister the other day because of Brother In Laws inability to reason and treat people with respect. Kind of cracked me up!


----------



## Maruluse (Aug 22, 2014)

Based on the above, you don't really know this person on more than a superficial level. I'd just stay out of it...But the reputation worth everything - maybe some of their stock is authentic&#8230;maybe some cheap cigars like Jose Piedra or Quintero but the problem increase with  cigar Expert.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not the type who just walks away and does nothing. I know you are not a professional in this matters. just do your best Jim, if you are able to help then thats great. If not, well you tried... good luck


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Tell him to punch a cop in the face and then charge him. That seemed to work really good couple weeks ago. 

Really what I'd tell him is to write a really nice note to the hospital saying that you just can't stand life anymore. Plus fill out an organ donor form. Hand it to the emergency room nurse. Then go back outside and get your gun and blow your head off right in front of the emergency room door. Do this early in the morning when they aren't busy. This way they will have a chance to harvest his organs and use them for dieing people on waiting lists for organ transplants. The ones that would give anything for just a chance for one more day with their family and loved ones and have a "reason" to live. 

This lets him cheat death and live on and help the sick and dieing. He will be remembered as a great guy giving life, thinking and helping others. If he overdoses he's worth less to everyone as a donor. 

Countless die everyday whether they want to or not. He's not special, get over it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ahhh, we're such a sensitive group here. hehe
I would offer some help in the means of a # to call. I can't make him call but at least I'm putting an option in front of him. 
Lifeline


----------

